

Submitted for obscure reason - jgamman
http://www.ambysoft.com/essays/brokenTriangle.html

======
jgamman
while rapidly scrolling and skim reading i noticed this: >Interestingly, a
study of 1,027 IT projects cited...

and my first thought was 'how could you trust an IT study conducted by someone
who could possibly bear, nay sleep at night, by ending a study at 1027 data
points - obviously a HR weenie report... there's no hope for me - save
yourselves, i'll hold them off as long as i can.

